# First bottle baby



## barredcountrycoop (Mar 21, 2011)

Well after a couple of years of kids, lambs and no problems, finally got a new mommy who wants nothing to do with her first kid. Poor thing had it and ran, so we've had to bottle feed from the first. Day one was serious concern, not eating, had to force it down with a medicine dropper. Day two it got in the swing and is now eating really well and looking stronger. While the 24 hour a day feeding have been a pain, it's been a family affair that I think most have enjoyed feeding it with a bottle.


----------



## duffontap (Mar 22, 2011)

Prepare for a goat who thinks its human!    Our bottle babies have grown up to be very friendly adults that follow us around like puppies.  Congrats on your new kid.  JD


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 22, 2011)

This is my first kidding season and the first two kids born were refused by mama.  She was fine for the first week but refused them after disbudding them.  I had no intention of bottle feeding - but here I am.  It was frustrating at first but is getting better now that we're all getting the hang of it (both goats and humans alike)!  

I bought a buckling to bottle raise and tonight I was just offered a lamb to bottle raise - and because I'm a glutten for punishment, why not?  It's like my motto with my children - what's one more?  After seven kiddos my hubby said we're done and so I guess I'm making up for the lack of babies in the house by filling my goat shed!

Good luck with that baby!


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks guys and yes it is going to be very spoiled.


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 22, 2011)

Our 5 bottle babes are so friendly, I don't let our 3yo human kids in with them.  LOL  They would get mauled!  It has been a lot of work, but it has been a great experience too.  My oldest is so in love with these goats, he has been asking me how much land should he get as an adult so he can still have goats.  LOL


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Mar 22, 2011)

scrambledmess my son is the main reason i have them. I figure at 16 there is a lot worse that he could be in to other than his animals


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 23, 2011)

barredcountrycoop said:
			
		

> scrambledmess my son is the main reason i have them. I figure at 16 there is a lot worse that he could be in to other than his animals


My oldest is my 16yo boy.  He has been great with our new little farm venture.  We started with baby chicks and he was the one I thought would be the LEAST interested.  He loved those baby birds!  He's my back up with the goats - he can handle pretty much all the chores that the goats require.  He hasn't milked yet though, I think he's a little nervous about that one, but we're only recently back in milk - she kidded just 3 weeks ago - he has plenty of time to learn.

I hope your son is enjoying himself!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm glad you're enjoying him.  I'd be lost w/out my babies...
Now that he's taking the bottle better, how often do you feed him?


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks all.  My oldest is 14.  He was the one I thought would have the least interest.  But he is really getting into this "farming" thing.  He is actually considering taking the Ag classes in high school next year.  LOL


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Mar 23, 2011)

We started with chicks as well. he was working at a feed and seed and decided he wanted chickens. seemed harmless, built a coop (found BYC to learn what i was doing) got some chicks. not long later he wanted a goat, he bought on that was for sale at the feed store. figured out goats don't like to be alone so we bought another male. figured out not much he could do with two males so i bought him a female and fenced off about an acre of pasture to keep them in. Then the old man he worked with got some texas barbados blackbelly sheep and man did he want one of those rams,lol so we bought a couple of ewes and a ram. we now have a pasture full of lambs and kids. He feeds, waters, cleans daily and does really good at it. he loves bottle feeding the bottle baby. He is in his second year of ag. SO it has all been a good investment in my book. I enjoy them as well and it's something we do together. 

duffontap, it eats about every three hours. we have a baby bottle it drains at each feeding. It's cries when hungry and is quiet as can be when full. we put it out with the other goats and it plays with the other two new kids, which are only a day older. once done it is ready to get back inside where it belongs, eats and goes ot sleep,lol


----------



## kswaby10 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just love to read these posts .


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks for reading and joining in. helps to know you're not crazy, there's lots of us out here,lol


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 24, 2011)

FWIW, I only feed bottle babies (and we've had pygmies in the past) 3 x a day...


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Mar 24, 2011)

well you know the directions on the bag of powdered milk suggested 4 times a day. It gets a first bottle around 6:30 am, I give it a last one at midnight, in between it probably gets four, so all in all it's gets six. Basically it's gets what it wants and when, lol. I'm just so glad it's eating and doing good right now seems worth it.  hope we're not doing it harm. The bag also said it should drink about 3 cups a day, that is what it is doing almost exactly. We just doing it in a little smaller doses I guess.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 25, 2011)

I was just saying you don't *need* to....in case it becomes too much.
As long as you are all happy....I don't think it'll hurt anyone, 

The only thing that worries me w/ frequent feedings is if they don't have time to digest all the milk it can lead to problems.  As long as you're feeding small amounts, it should be fine.


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks roll will take all under advisment.


----------

